
Your Looks and Online Dating (2009) - msvan
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-looks-and-online-dating/
======
spoiler
I am bisexual, and neither genders' "most attractive" pictures appealed to me
in the slightest. I am pretty sure that, the post is only valid for those who
share the author's concept of beauty.

Secondly, when I tried online dating[1], I was more attracted to the profiles
than the picture. Although, I admit that the pictures played a role, I'd
rather go on a date with someone who has a "better" profile than "better"
looks.

Beauty is indefinite and unquantifiable.

[1]: I've found my soul mate online, but it wasn't a dating site.

